# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Hypnotherapie-CD bei Krebs

## -Antje-

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich habe für meinen Papa vor ein paar Wochen bei Amazon für etwa 17 Euro eine CD bestellt: Hypnotherapie bei Krebs von Björn Migge. Darauf zu finden ist ein 56-minütiger Vortrag über das Leben, Krankheit, Vergebung.

Ich bin nicht esoterisch angehaucht, aber beschäftige mich gerne mit psychologischen Themen und habe auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit Autosuggestion (also Selbsthypnose) gemacht. Dabei geht es nicht um Zauberei oder Voodoo sondern um das Unterbewusstsein, was einem das Leben, mit erlernten Mustern, manchmal unnötig schwer macht.

Ich muss sagen, dass mein Vater die CD nicht gerne hört, aber er ist auch ein wenig griesgrämig (schon immer gewesen). MIR als Tochter aber hilft die Platte sehr. Ich habe die CD am Anfang zunächst bewusst gehört und bin im Großen und Ganzen sehr zufrieden mit den Inhalten. Es geht auch um Glauben, ich bin kaum religiös, aber die offene Gestaltung des Textes erlaubt auch mir, mich damit zu identifizieren. Nach mehrmaligem Hören (auch unbewusst und nebenbei z.B. wenn ich Sudoku löse) taucht man nach wenigen Minuten in eine leichte Trance ab. Die wichtigsten Aspekte des Vortrages sind in meinen Augen Vergebung (auch sich selbst und dem nicht makellosen Körper), Liebe und Hoffnung. 

Nach dem Hören habe ich neuen Mut, fühle mich besser, entspannter und mehr mit mir selbst im Reinen. Höre sie manchmal sogar zwei mal am Tag. Oder auch nur einmal in der Woche. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass Krebs bei den meisten Betroffenen unbewusst eine Aggression auf den eigenen Körper auslöst. Diese macht uns aber das Leben unnötig schwer. Neben der großen Traurigkeit über die schlimme Krankheit meines Vaters empfinde ich meinen psychischen Zustand sogar besser als vor der Diagnose. Irgendwie stärker. Und ehrlicher: Ich bin traurig, aber ich muss diese Trauer nicht mit anderen Gefühlen (Wut, Hass, Selbsthass) tarnen.

Jedem, der bewusst etwas für sich/seine Psyche tun möchte und der Autosuggestion nicht total voreingenommen gegenübersteht, empfehle ich diese CD. Sie ist zwar auf Krebskranke ausgelegt, aber wenn man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legt, kann sie auch Angehörigen helfen.

Ich denke diese 17 Euro sind besser investiert als so mancher Betrag für Pillen, Nahrungsergänzungen und Zauberampullen ;-)

Liebe Grüße, Antje

----------

